# fish for small tanks?



## Shepaski (Jan 3, 2013)

You know some times the pet store sells small sized rectangular fish tanks that are no bigger then a shoe box?

I am wondering if there's any type of fish that can be kept in a tank that small?


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend keeping anything in a tank that size.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Not as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

A betta if you keep water quality up, some shrimp, or a snail


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Honestly no. I wouldn't even put a betta in that. Many people think that because the pet store sells them, fish can obviously go in them. Long story short, the stores sell them because those products make money for the stores.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Shrimp have a very low bioload and they are a lot of fun to watch. Or maybe a snail. It's too small for a betta for several reasons. One is the amonia spikes that would happen in a tiny tank and the other is it is too cramped of a swim space for the fish to move around and exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

shrimp might be tiny, but they are SUPER sensitive to ammonia.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> shrimp might be tiny, but they are SUPER sensitive to ammonia.


Exactly. And water parameters are much harder to keep up in tiny tanks. Most shrimp breeders recommend at least a 10 gal for a healthy breeding colony.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I think fish would be out of the question unless it's a few fry sized microfish.*

I've seen a 4 gallon tank with breeding shrimp colony in the 100's. 

The owner of the tank is not a novice though. 

Also the shoe box containers I'm thinking of can hold 2-3 gallons of water. 

I wouldn't use the term shoe box for a cube. You can only put doll shoes in that.

Smaller containers can be used to grow plants, snails & varoius micro-organisms you would need a magnifying glass to see.


----------



## Shepaski (Jan 3, 2013)

okay, thanks for the info 

i was thinking of setting up a small tank but since you can't really keep any fish in that size of a tank i'll just put the idea down.

thanks


----------

